# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  DIY Auto Feeder

## evendee

Malam om..... :Wave:  Permisi ya gwa mo sharing DIY Auto Feeder sederhana.

Pembuatan auto feeder ini terinspirasi dari DIY auto feeder buat kucing/anjing yg beredar di Youtube  :Spy: 



Porsi feeding dibuat sesuai dgn kebutuhan di kolam, kalo di auto feeder ini gwa buat sekitar 12-15gram/menit. 
Jadi kalo porsinya mo dibanyakin autofeedernya dinyalain agak lama aja ato ga lubang outputnya & kincirnya digedein aja.


Ini om videonya..




Rencana ntar mo ditambah 1set lagi, jadi dalam 1 box bisa buat 2 jenis pakan (ada 2 set)  :: 



Mudah2an bisa menginspirasi ato memberi ide buat om2 ato tmn2 yg suka otak-atik produk DIY-DIYan.

Mohon masukan & saran2nya om, kalo ada kritik sekalian juga om  :Rockon: 

Tengkiu... ::

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gold

> Malam om..... Permisi ya gwa mo sharing DIY Auto Feeder sederhana.
> 
> Pembuatan auto feeder ini terinspirasi dari DIY auto feeder buat kucing/anjing yg beredar di Youtube 
> 
> 
> 
> Porsi feeding dibuat sesuai dgn kebutuhan di kolam, kalo di auto feeder ini gwa buat sekitar 12-15gram/menit. 
> Jadi kalo porsinya mo dibanyakin autofeedernya dinyalain agak lama aja ato ga lubang outputnya & kincirnya digedein aja.
> 
> ...


sangat baik pak

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bohemian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

> Saya gaptek eh gapdiy haha. Thanks om


Om kalo blom dicoba mana tau...ayo...  :Cheer2: 
Ntar deh om nih autofeedernya masih diujicoba kalo mmg ga bermasalah dan ada peminatnya coba tak buatin deh  :Dance: 



> Cukup detail om...mantepp bgt. Klo ada waktu sy mau coba


Nah setelah dicoba ntar upload ke sini ya om



> Mantap om idenya Kemaren beli malah ga bisa dipake, soalnya sekali keluar, keluarnya terlalu banyak (mungkin ukuran pond bukan kolam kecil)


Tandanya suruh gedein kolam ato nambah ikan lagi om  :Amen: 



> betul2 ide yang sangat cemerlang om Efendy.. dan mau sharing cara pembuatannya dengan sangat detail, salute om


Tengkiu..tengkiu...Ini om indahnya berbagi tapi bukan berbagi bini ya  :Peace: , krn ga bermaksud dikomersialkan makanya gwa sharing detailnya cuma kalo mmg ada rezeki ga ditolak deh  :Nono:  :Lalala:  

Gwa ada juga buat DIY Sieve Filter cuma belakangan ini bermasalah, ntar kalo da kelar baru gwa postingan kesini lagi deh om.. Sekali lagi INDAHNYA BERBAGI... :Rofl:

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tokasilm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tokasilm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Om ini updatean terbaru autofeedernya... ::

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## helmywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koiyat

Om Efendi, saya masih kesulitan beli motor swing, ditoko apa dan dimana ?

Salam,

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koiyat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koiyat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koiyat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koiyat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

